# Miter Saw Stand Plans



## EAF (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get plans for a self made miter saw stand. Id like to find a good set of plans that would be a special set up I could be proud of.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Think About it........*

for a couple days and then build it. Design it like you want it. Not the way someone else wants it.




EAF said:


> Does anyone know where I can get plans for a self made miter saw stand. Id like to find a good set of plans that would be a special set up I could be proud of.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the way you think, John!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This miter stand by gregl is really cool!*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index19/
See post no. 380 on this thread.

The dust collector shroud contains the sawdust, unlike most miter stands.:yes: bill


----------



## dmoe (Nov 25, 2009)

John in Tennessee said:


> for a couple days and then build it. Design it like you want it. Not the way someone else wants it.


I agree. It'll be much more functional if you plan the design yourself, for yourself. Take ideas from other stands for a starting point and modify as needed. Try a search for "homemade miter saw stands". I'm sure you'll get some ideas.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*What you like*

Listen to what the guys from this forum have told you, design it for your needs. You could ask yourself some questions like--

How much space do you have for a mitre saw set-up?

Do you want it to be permanent or something that can be disassembled and stored out of the way?

Do you want to include dust collection into the MS stand.

Set down with a piece of paper and start drawing. Also if you surf the thread (show me your shop) i think you will find quite a few ideas for your MS stand project. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally (Dec 1, 2009)

*Miter saw stand plans*

I have seen a set of plans that is excellent. they are posted on Ebay under Miter saw stand plans. I was impressed on how nice this set up was.


----------



## redbeard (Dec 5, 2009)

Shop or Site? If you are looking for a site style stand you should check out garymkatz.com . I think the latest issue of fine homebuilding or woodworking, I read too many magazines at lunch, had an article on shop stands that looked interesting. my 2 cents


----------



## klawman (Dec 2, 2009)

This is in the current issue of Fine Woodworing Tools & Shops magazing. I think it is rather special, but not very portable.

You can read the article and see the plans if you sign up for a free 14 day trial subscription. The url is finewoodworking.com and it is in the current issue.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

John in Tennessee said:


> for a couple days and then build it. Design it like you want it. Not the way someone else wants it.


x2 especially if used in the shop. If used on site and in the shop, I'd have 2 designed differently.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

*Miter Saw Stand plans*

Hello !
To build from miter saw stand plans rather than purchasing a ready-made miter saw stand, you will need to come prepared. Gather the specifics of your ideal stand based on your budget.Most stand plans call for plywood, hardwood and hardboard or a combination of all three. To add to affordability, try to find plans that include cuts you have lying around from past woodwork projects.


----------

